# Line spooling off of spincast reel



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

Disclaimer-I've googled it, researched it and youtube'd it... and it's still happening.


I bought a Penn spinning reel for my 6 year old and had a SixGill "Man of War" that I won, so I gave it to my 8/9 year old. I spooled both up with 30# braid and had tons of problems with loops, short casting, etc.


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

apparently, I can only add 1/10 of the story per post...


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

I swapped to 14# mono. Same result.


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

good grief...

I'll try later, to finish my question


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

whatever this means


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

xzy


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

um, any help? I'll try to continue...

Growing up, spinning reels are all I used to use.Cheap Walmart spinning reels, with cheap Walmart mono. It worked great. I NEVER remember having any of these issues. For 10+ years and a dozen lines changes, did I just "get lucky" ...and happen to put the line on "right"...or ?


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

. I went and bought a new spool of 12# Brekley Trilene Big Game and watched some youtube videos and googled searched. They mentioned how the line off the spool must go onto the reel the right way. I did it the first time, according to the way I thought it was supposed to be....and it kept happening. ..


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

.. . If I was very tedious and made sure no extra loops, or slack was in the spool, and I flipped the crank over by hand, I could get it to work half-azzed right...but what 6 year old is going to do all I did? I didn't have to do it when I was kid.
*
I then took all the string off and flipped the bulk spool over and put new string on (in the exact opposite way)... and it was the same, or worse result.*

What else can I try? As far as I can tell, I put that line on, in two different ways...and none of them work right.... or at least as well as they did 25 years ago (without any conscious effort), LOL. . .. .


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Are you overfilling?


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

No. I'd guess the spool is about 75% full, at the most.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

TXBohunk said:


> Disclaimer-I've googled it, researched it and youtube'd it... and it's still happening.
> 
> I bought a Penn spinning reel for my 6 year old and had a SixGill "Man of War" that I won, so I gave it to my 8/9 year old. I spooled both up with 30# braid and had tons of problems with loops, short casting, etc.


I don't know if there was a previous thread, so if I missed something I apologize. Can you describe exactly what is happening and when?

Logically, if you fill the spool with braid and let it sit there (don't run through the eyes or anything), it isn't springing off the spool, right? And if you run it through the eyes, open the bail, and let it just sit there, it's not springing off the spool? (Heavy-ish mono spooled the "wrong way" can do that. Especially if it's old and has been wound on the factory spool a long time.) Your problem doesn't sound like that's what you're talking about.

So I assume you're talking about when you're casting, and it throws off loops or coils of line? Is it only at the end of the cast? And it happens even when the reel is freshly spooled, and not just after you've been fishing with it a while?

Usually there are two culprits: over-filling the spool and line twist. But there are also times that a bad combination of rod and reel can cause what you're describing. I've forgotten more than I ever knew about the exact combinations. But something about a heavier reel and a lighter reel is what seems familiar. There may be other combinations. But you might want to put that reel on another rod and give it a try.

On a rod that doesn't dampen quickly (the rod tip oscillates back and forth a lot) the pull on the line gets faster and slower. The line gets pulled off the spool faster when the rod tip bends, and then the pull gets slower when it bounces back to straight. That faster/slower pull can cause coils to jump off the reel. Couple that with a mis-match of the rod and reel, and it can make a mess.

[Edit] Oh, yeah, and the eyes on a rod can cause a problem. Something about the match between lower eyes and those closer to the tip. It's something I read from an old rod builder, but it's been quite a while. I don't think it's normal to cause such bad problems, but maybe just the exact wrong combination of rod and reel.

Try with a different rod. If that doesn't work, I'm pretty much out of ideas.


----------



## John McMindes (Jul 14, 2010)

*Spinning Reel*

When using mono on spinning reels I have always had better luck with Stren or Trilene XL or even Ande. You want a line that is limp. Trilene Big Game is not limp and I have not had much luck with it on spinning reels.

Depending on the size of the reel, 1000, 2000 or 2500 models I usually prefer 10 pound test but have used 12 pound but generally the smaller the better.

Lastly, after spooling the reel I always remove the spool from the reel and place it in a pot or coffee cup of boiling water for 5 to 10 minutes.
This removes the memory from the mono and helps it to lay on the spool.

My family has done this for over 30 years and never had issues with line breakage and have caught big Reds, Trout and Snook doing this.

Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i grew up with Abu 5500 baitcasters, the only downside is they can't cast less than about 3/4oz. so i recently started using spinning reels for artificials. And when my son was 4 i started teaching him to cast, and a baitcaster would not be a good starting reel.

i found that i had to position the bail just right or the line would catch on the bail and prematurely close it during the cast. i'm at work, will try to get pics when i get home to illustrate. basically, the bail faces to the left and opens out to the right. 

Also, i have to have my trigger finger even with or lower than the spool or the line (mono leader, Berkley Trilene 15# and 20#) would pop off the spool.


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

trigger finger above the spool, some line pops loose










bail facing right, opens to the left, line catching on the bail at 2 points









bail facing left, opens to the right, finger even with spool tension of the line is perpendicular to the spool


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

John McMindes said:


> When using mono on spinning reels I have always had better luck with Stren or Trilene XL or even Ande. You want a line that is limp. Trilene Big Game is not limp and I have not had much luck with it on spinning reels.
> 
> Depending on the size of the reel, 1000, 2000 or 2500 models I usually prefer 10 pound test but have used 12 pound but generally the smaller the better.
> 
> ...


Sorry for not getting back sooner. I did the soak in hot water trick and it seems to have helped. My daughter was able to cast for 10+ and only got one loop on the spool.

Thinking back, I'm pretty sure we fished with 10# mono, growing up. Maybe the 12# is just too big.

As for the original issue, The posting thing was ticking me off and I could not write what I wanted to...

The reel had an issue in two ways. If you just opened the bail the line would start to unravel and if you weren't paying attention, it would get a tangle in it, at the spool. The other issue was when you'd cast it, as the line was going through the eyes, the loops would choke up and really limit the casting distance. I could only cast it maybe 30-40 feet.


----------



## TXBohunk (Aug 25, 2017)

Skavatar said:


> trigger finger above the spool, some line pops loose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting to think about. Makes sense, but my issue is that I fished for years with these reels and never made a conscious effort to have the reel any particular way, for casting... and I never had these issues.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

TXBohunk said:


> Sorry for not getting back sooner. I did the soak in hot water trick and it seems to have helped. My daughter was able to cast for 10+ and only got one loop on the spool.
> 
> Thinking back, I'm pretty sure we fished with 10# mono, growing up. Maybe the 12# is just too big.
> 
> ...


I'll bite on this one. Based on what you've written up to this point, this is what it sounds like to me.

You state that the initial casts are successful and then problems begin to develop after that.

Issues can occur you don't pay attention to the line right after the bail closes and during the first 2-3 revolutions of the reel handle. If there is slack in the line when the initial retrieve begins, trouble often develops in the form of loose line wound onto the spool or line twist loops forming and wound onto the spool. These little twisted line loops on the spool will grab line on future casts....when the line grabs a twisted loop, a tangled mess will emerge off the end of the spool and/or that twisted loop will form a mini birdnest type of knot in the line and it will get caught up in the eyes during a cast.

Your daughter is 6 yrs old? Is she keeping the line tight when the bail is closed and ensuring that no slack is in the line during the initial retrieve? Re-spool the reel and put it back in her hands and watch her closely for 15-20 minutes.

10# or 12# mono should not make a difference. Both of those line diameters are relatively thin. I used 12# mono on my spinners back when I used mono. Make sure you apply a small amount resistance when spooling new line.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

I seem to always fight wind knots and twist knots when using a spinning reel if I don't put a swivel out by the 'bait'. The line comes off the spool in coils but is guide over the takeup on the bail and spooled back perpendicular to the axis of the spool so it gathers twist. You need a swivel to release that twist. Well that's the way I've thought about it and have had the issues you're describing until I started using a swivel. Does your bait/lure spin after reeling in? Might be an indication of buildup of twist. MAy not apply but seems to work for me.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Memory in mono can make it act up on any reel. That may or may not have anything to do with your situation. But, memory can be fixed by tying to something and then back off at least a long cast distance. Stretch the line fairly hard, it is like a long spring, and you will make it straight again.

*habanerojooz* in #18 is likely onto something.


----------

